# Conflitto dipendenze dbus: PERICOLOSO [risolto]

## Big Boss

Eccomi di nuovo faccia a faccia con il problema che mi costrinse a  reinstallare la mia intera gentoo a causa di un errore che ho commesso superficialmente. Ora nn voglio incorrere di nuovo nello stesso sbaglio perciò chiedo umilmente aiuto, espongo il problema:

Io ho installato sul mio pc Gnome 2.14 correi aggiornarlo nello gnome 2.16 se do<:

```
emerge gnome 
```

mi da questo output di conflitto

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-apps/dbus-0.91 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

ora vedo quali sono le dipendenze he creano conflitto:

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/dbus-0.91 (is blocking sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)
```

queste sono le due dipendenze che creano il blocco.

Attenzione 1 mese e mezzo fa provai a dare emerge -C dbus che mi ha tolto il dbus che era installato sul mio pc dopo diedi un emerge gnome. ma i blocchi erano esattamente gli stessi cercai in tutti i modi di aggirare il prblema dopo vari emerge ed emerge -.C ma nn feci altro che rovinare pian piano la mia gentoo.

Cosa devo fare per nn sbagliare di nuovo?

/EDIT: correzioni ortograficheLast edited by Big Boss on Tue Feb 27, 2007 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

1) ti consiglio di dare prima un 

```
emerge --sync
```

2)

```
emerge -pvtDu world
```

3)se ti dà ancora il blocco fai questo: 

```
echo "=<sys-apps/dbus-0.91" >> /usr/portage/package.mask
```

ciauz

----------

## !equilibrium

rimuovi sia dbus che pygtk

```
emerge -C sys-apps/dbus dev-python/pygtk
```

e poi continua con l'emerge normale, magari prima fatti un:

```
emerge -auDNv world
```

per trovare altri conflitti.

p.s.: non c'è bisogno di formattare e rifare l'installazione di gentoo per risolvere un conflitto di pacchetti, basta usare "emerge -C" e se sbagli... ri-emergi il pacchetto che hai eliminato per sbaglio, altro non serve.

----------

## Big Boss

lo so ma    :Laughing:   la situazione era complessa ihih ricordo che dopo aver dato emerge -C dbus  ed emerge dbus mi dava ancora conflitto e ho fatto un casino allucinante diciamo che o fatto casini a reazione a catena... uno dopo l'altro... adesso provo

----------

## Big Boss

Dopo aver dato

```
emerge -auDNv world
```

mi da questo output

```
Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "<sys-apps/dbus-0.90" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for mail-client/evolution

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Cosa devo fare?

----------

## crisandbea

hai fatto  

```
emerge --sync
```

hai seguito i passi detti prima ???

ciauz

----------

## Big Boss

si si ho fatto tutto ma continua a darmi il blocco

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

sara' pure inglese ma mi sembra abbastanza comprensibile :

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## Big Boss

fatto fatto grazie mille, ho letto dopo mannaggia a me, e prchè un terminale mi sta installando 54 pacchetti da una parte e dopo aver postato ho letto tutto l'output ora ho dato emerge gnome ed è partite l'installazione....

Quindi 72 pacchetti per gnome e 54 per x86-input-keyboard.. o qualcosa del genere  :Smile: 

Grazie mille a tutti il priblema è stato risotlo dopo aver eseguto i passi di crisandbea e !equilibrium ho rimosso i vecchi dbus e pygtk e l'emerge di gnome è partito  :Smile:  ci vorrà un po di tempo ma si può fare Grazie a tutti ancora

----------

